# Quads...



## jimpeterson (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, Guys...I'd like to know, if anyone has imported or brought an ATV or quad into Mexico. 
Did you pay taxes on it? How did that work out?
I always travel alone, so cannot put the quad in someone elses name.
Thanks for any help,
jim Peterson
Bacubirito Sinaloa


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jimpeterson said:


> Hi, Guys...I'd like to know, if anyone has imported or brought an ATV or quad into Mexico.
> Did you pay taxes on it? How did that work out?
> I always travel alone, so cannot put the quad in someone elses name.
> Thanks for any help,
> ...


It might be simpler to buy one here. They are everywhere in smaller towns. I can't answer your question from experience but would guess that they are treated just like cars as far as the rules for bringing them in temporarily. I can't see how importing them would make more sense than buying here.


----------

